# 2 chicken breasts +



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

what to have with my chicken

I have brown rice and nandos sauce, what else could I have?

Thanks


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

brocolli and good handful.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

pitta breads?

pasta?

Or my one of my personal off season faves, big ass club sandwich, 3 slices wholegrain bread, butterflied chicken breast, bit of bacon, mato's & light mayo


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> pitta breads?
> 
> pasta?
> 
> Or my one of my personal off season faves, big ass club sandwich, 3 slices wholegrain bread, butterflied chicken breast, bit of bacon, mato's & light mayo


That sounds like heaven to me!!!! Beats my chicken and sweet pots today!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> That sounds like heaven to me!!!! Beats my chicken and sweet pots today!


What I also sometimes do is get a tin of chicken soup, add a diced breast of chicken and some flavoured tilda spicy rice

Fry in onions n peppers n add fajita powdered spices n get wholegrain wraps

best thing to do IMO is make massive batches of stuff n freeze, chicken pasta bakes, bolognese, chilli etc and then you can have a variety of meals

defo an offseason option but buy a unsliced loaf, cut very chunky, toast slightly, add bolognese or chilli and then grate cheese on top and grill:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> What I also sometimes do is get a tin of chicken soup, add a diced breast of chicken and some flavoured tilda spicy rice
> 
> Fry in onions n peppers n add fajita powdered spices n get wholegrain wraps
> 
> ...


OMG stop it dude, im getting fat just thinking about it lol. I think i might actually make loads up and freeze it, chicken is ok cooked then frozen and heated up is it?? Im so bored of eating plain rice and chicken but im trying to eat as clean as i possibly can right now.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> OMG stop it dude, im getting fat just thinking about it lol. I think i might actually make loads up and freeze it, chicken is ok cooked then frozen and heated up is it?? Im so bored of eating plain rice and chicken but im trying to eat as clean as i possibly can right now.


Eating clean doesnt mean eating bland mate, unless your deep in the sh1t and behind in a show diet:whistling:

Asda do sauces next to their veggies n noodles, chinese curry is pretty low cal and very tasty.....

Chop enough meat (chicken, prawn, steak) to do 3 meals, fry in some of the sauce, add veggies of your choice (i liked mixed mushrooms, baby corn, chunky onions) add a large bag of egg noodles and cook through the rest of the pack of sauce... 3 very tasty meals made:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Eating clean doesnt mean eating bland mate, unless your deep in the sh1t and behind in a show diet:whistling:
> 
> Asda do sauces next to their veggies n noodles, chinese curry is pretty low cal and very tasty.....
> 
> Chop enough meat (chicken, prawn, steak) to do 3 meals, fry in some of the sauce, add veggies of your choice (i liked mixed mushrooms, baby corn, chunky onions) add a large bag of egg noodles and cook through the rest of the pack of sauce... 3 very tasty meals made:thumbup1:


Sounds really good mate and that would do 3 of my solid meals for the day. I have never actually thought to have egg noodles. Any idea how these compare to rice nutritionally?? Definitely going to get some regardless as my only solid carb sources at the minute are roasted sweet pots and plain brown rice. Be nice to change it up a bit.


----------



## tom_smith4592 (Jan 31, 2009)

whats best way to cook brocolli if im preparing night before, and does it tatse nice cold?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

eat it raw


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Sounds really good mate and that would do 3 of my solid meals for the day. I have never actually thought to have egg noodles. Any idea how these compare to rice nutritionally?? Definitely going to get some regardless as my only solid carb sources at the minute are roasted sweet pots and plain brown rice. Be nice to change it up a bit.


Decent carb and protein content, I like to mix chicken and biggest king prawns I can find so im getting 3 protein sources at once.

Decent fresh egg pasta is a great carb source with a decent amino profile also


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Decent carb and protein content, I like to mix chicken and biggest king prawns I can find so im getting 3 protein sources at once.
> 
> Decent fresh egg pasta is a great carb source with a decent amino profile also


Great thanks for that. Not too keen on prawns but could add a little mince in with the chicken or some thin sliced steak. I am a keen follower of getting a couple of protein sources for each meal where i can to greater the amino profile and have a "complete protein".

Will get some egg noodles for certain. Have never come across fresh egg pasta before but on normal pasta it bloats me really bad....


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

A meal I really love to make with chicken lately is

Dry fluffy rice with schwarz peri peri spice and scrambled egg stirred in with a dash of soy sauce.

Butterfly the chicken and grill it.

Yum.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Great thanks for that. Not too keen on prawns but could add a little mince in with the chicken or some thin sliced steak. I am a keen follower of getting a couple of protein sources for each meal where i can to greater the amino profile and have a "complete protein".
> 
> Will get some egg noodles for certain. Have never come across fresh egg pasta before but on normal pasta it bloats me really bad....


normal pasta aint a patch on the fresh stuff mate, will be in the fridge section at supermarket:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> normal pasta aint a patch on the fresh stuff mate, will be in the fridge section at supermarket:thumbup1:


cool, will go on a shopping spree this weekend then. Thanks for your help mate, you may have just kept me sane on this diet :thumbup1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

homemade greek guacamole?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i just started making my own chicken tika, its much nicer than any takeaway but healthier too, it has quite a few spices but its worth it.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> i just started making my own chicken tika, its much nicer than any takeaway but healthier too, it has quite a few spices but its worth it.


Made from scratch or from a jar?

If from scratch i would love the recipe mate


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

djmacka said:


> Made from scratch or from a jar?
> 
> If from scratch i would love the recipe mate


^ I'm with you on this one, I am craving some sort of Curry.

What are the best currys to make that contain minimal amount of Carbs/Kal & Fat?

Chicken obviously  but damn carb cycling diet is bland atm.

This thread has helped me on a few new recipes to try out, I love cooking and miss all the naughty foods rich in all bad things lol.


----------

